# Nico(mon) 6K déjà !



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon est à six mille
Tout le monde croit que c'est Il
Se laissant enfirouaper 
Par un pseudo mal léché
Mais moi je sais que c'est Elle
Attifée en demoiselle
Divine lapine icitte
How could you say what is it? 
Son nœud entre les oreilles
Ôte l'ambiguïté pareil
Qu'une jolie paire de loches !
Argh ! Voilà : toutes mes féloches !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Un Niconte de noël..._ ​
_Il était une fois une lapine qui habitait un grand pays tout blanc. Cette lapine s’ennuyait en maudit, mais un jour on l’envoya à l’école où elle apprit à reconnaître les mots. Ce fut une révélation, mais à l’école un lapin crétin se moquait d’elle et de son amour des mots. Alors elle rencontra le lapin internet et partit pour le forum merveilleux et virtuel des mots. Depuis, la Référence des Mots est remplie de 6000 (et plus) __pets_ (oups)_ posts__ de lapine (ou de lapins pets )._

*   Félicitations Nicomalapine   
et continue si ça te démange !* ​


----------



## Nicomon

Quoi, j'ai déjà 6K, moi? 
J’avais même pas vu ça!
Merci Karine pour les drôles de rimettes 
Et merci pour le Niconte illustré, Punkette  **
Vraiment, je suis une lapine comblée
Ravie, ravie de vous avoir croisées 
Un jour sur ce forum de mots
Auquel on devient vite accros 


** Quoique... vais t'en faire, moi, de dire que mes posts sont des crottes de lapine.


----------



## itka

Ma chère Nico, quelle patience !            
 Quel humour ! Quel talent !                
 Six mille fois avec indulgence,             
 Et sérieux, presque sans accent,            
 Tu répondis, arguas, subvins                 
 Aux désirs sans cesse plus pressants            
 De ceux qui, sur word reference,            
 Viennent demander d'un ton tremblant        
 « Est-ce correcte ma sentence ? »            
 Et attendent de ta science                  
 Qu'elle les éclaire prestement.            
 Et notre lapine avec compétence            
 De les instruire promptement !            


 Ce jour mémorable entre tous                            
 De ton sixième postiversaire
 Je voudrais t'offrir, Chère Nico,
 De tous tes amis, de nous tous,
 Un tendre et merveilleux cadeau
 Mieux qu'une simple fleur de serre,
 Plus cher et précieux qu'un bijou,
 Le cadeau que c'est sûr, tu préfères,
 Le meilleur de la cuisine,
 Pour la meilleure des lapines,
 Un mets de choix pour tes quenottes,
Un énorme gâteau de carottes !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

De forum en forum tu ...,
Toujours prête à donner un coup de ...,
Tu ... avec les mots,
Toujours devant ton ...

Et comme je n'ai pas le talent de mes prédécesseurs...

Bref

Un beso


----------



## Nicomon

Chère itka, chère Martine
Vous êtes tellement fines! ****
Pour le beau poème, le super gâteau 
La recherche soignée de photos
Et puis la comptine « spécial lapine »
À vous deux, *MERCI *les copines !

*** *


> [Québec][Familier]Gentil, aimable. Je le trouve fin, ton ami. Sois fine avec ton petit frère. C’est fin d’avoir pensé à nous.


----------



## Topsie

*This little bunny has two pink eyes.
This little bunny is very wise.
This little bunny is soft as silk.
This little bunny is white as milk.
This little bunny scribbles away
On the Wordreference forum the livelong day! 
* 
*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## Nicomon

Topsie, this is so cute !  To you, thanks a million


----------



## GamblingCamel

congrats Nicole 

and Topsie, I'm in awe of your poetic brilliance !! 
(you've said it all, there's nothing for me to add in English)


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you GC.  Very nice of you to come by.  

Hope to see you around more often.


----------



## Topsie

GamblingCamel said:


> and Topsie, I'm in awe of your poetic brilliance !!
> (you've said it all, there's nothing for me to add in English)


Oh dear! I really shouldn't let you think the poem was all mine!
(I only changed the last 2 lines - the original was "this little bunny nibbles away at carrots & cabbages the livelong day!)


----------



## GamblingCamel

well, Topsie, the last two lines are yours and they're brilliant 

I found another version with slightly different words -- AND with a dramatic switch in the final line !!!! 
instead of one bunny, the speaker talks of ALL FIVE AT ONCE !!

This little bunny has two pink eyes.
This little bunny is very wise.
This little bunny has fur so white.
This little bunny will hop out of sight.
This little bunny's ears bend and sway.
Five little bunnies who hop and play.

I think you're supposed to point to the fingers, one by one,
and then at the end utterly astound your audience by showing the entire hand !!

(Nico, you need to know this stuff, someday you may have a grandchild ...
and he or she needs to understand rabbit culture in all languages)


----------



## GamblingCamel

thank you Nico et Karine et Charlevoix
for the link to ENFIROUAPER, very interesting !!
I have a fairly good English ear, but for the life of me, I couldn't spot the _anglicisme_ hidden inside that word.

and as a matter of North American pride, I quote Charlevoix (who btw has been missing from word reference since last July) :

Beaucoup de termes du genre existent encore dans le langage courant mais avec la progression du français international à travers les médias, ces termes ont tendance à disparaître ou utilisés moins fréquemment, entre parenthèses.

Nico, I've learned a lot about Canadian French from both you and Perho during the past year, thanks mille fois !! 

and while I'm here, happy new year, Zoe, Itka, C & M

EDIT: this is a language comment 
Originally, I wrote "I've learned a lot about _French Canadian_, but since that is a designation for the French-speaking people who live in Canada -- and not the French language spoken in Canada -- I changed it to _Canadian French_.
However, I then went into Google (à la manière de Nicomon) and discovered:
"speak Canadian French" gets only 821 hits
whereas "speak French Canadian" gets 2,870 hits
(I think the reason is that USAers are more accustomed to hearing the phrasing "French Canadian")
what do you think, Nico ?)


----------



## Nicomon

GamblingCamel said:


> However, I then went into Google (à la manière de Nicomon) and discovered:
> "speak Canadian French" gets only 821 hits
> whereas "speak French Canadian" gets 2,870 hits
> (I think the reason is that USAers are more accustomed to hearing the phrasing "French Canadian")
> what do you think, Nico ?)



Hi GC,

I'm not sure that the question belongs to the congrats page, but for whatever it's worth,  I say that I speak *Quebec French.*  French Canadians, as you rightly say are francophones who live in Canada.  So, notwithstanding (love that word ) the fact that it turns less google hits, I definitely would say Canadian French



> Canadian French is an umbrella term for the varieties of the French language used in Canada.



As a side note, getting back to the bunny poem... I found *this page*.   You knew I'd google it, didn't you?


----------



## GamblingCamel

thanks for the follow-up, Nico
(I looked through the first several google pages for "speak French Canadian", and lots of the examples are on the sites of businesses involved in language education ... so it may be gaining in usage here in the States)

just to complete the research, I googled "speak Quebec French" -- and there were even fewer hits, only 281

okay, I won't say anything more, I don't want to ruffle the feathers of any moderators 
have a good night


----------



## Nicomon

GamblingCamel said:


> thanks for the follow-up, Nico
> (I looked through the first several google pages for "speak French Canadian", and lots of the examples are on the sites of businesses involved in language education ... so it may be gaining in usage here in the States)



Well then, to those who insist on saying that we speak French Canadian... I'll say - with the same logic - that in  USA, they speak English American.  
'nough said on the subject.


----------



## wildan1

Revenons-en à nos moutons lapins...

Nicomon our Quebecker bunny
Hardly says anything that's not on the money
She gets it right and right and right
And then tells is more -- to our delight.

Life in Québec isn't always so sunny
But the bunny with the bow keeps it clear and funny.
When at times we're all seaching, she'll hit it with a POW!
And with all that she's now passed six thou'...

Congrats to my favorite snow bunny!

Bill


----------



## Nicomon

I’m afraid I’d have a hard time
Writing eight lines with words that rhyme
Since English isn’t my mother tongue
My poem might turn out all wrong 
Shakespeare I’m not, I must confess
But I’m grateful you wrote one for me, nonetheless 

6,000 + thanks Bill


----------



## Nanon

"French Canadian", ça doit être le genre de mauvaise imitation que je n'essaierai même pas de produire. Encore moins devant un public de lapins !
Six mille cent quatre-vingt-dix-huit caresses affectueuses (à ce jour) en attendant la saison des carottes nouvelles.


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou Nanon,

C'est gentil d'être passée.  Merci pour les milliers de caresses. Ça devrait largement suffire jusqu'à la récolte de juillet.


----------



## Calamitintin

"Chez toi les forêts se balancent
Et les toits grattent le ciel
Les eaux des torrents sont violence
Et les neiges sont éternelles
Chez toi les loups sont à nos portes
Et tous les enfants les comprennent
On entend les cris de New York
Et les bateaux sur la Seine..."

Hihihi ! J'ai un peu zappé tes 6000, je les ai pas vus passer...  J'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas trop. Pour me faire pardonner, je te souhaite de joyeux 6392 ! 

Bisettes


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou Cal  

Sûr que je te pardonne... ça valait la peine d'attendre. 

Je vois que les copines ont de grands talents de poète
Mais je ne suis pas inspirée pour répondre en rimettes  

Alors simplement...  Merci!


----------



## Ploupinet

Comme je n'ai pas réussi à en trouver 6000... En voici toujours un qui les vaut bien ! 

Joyeux hexamillierpostiversaire !


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou Ploup,

J'ai découvert ceci, au sujet de cet ÉNORME lapin 


> Robert, le plus gros lapin du monde
> 10,5 kg pour 74cm, ses mensurations font rêver !



Hermann qui serait le troisième plus gros au monde est plutôt dodu aussi. 

On dirait de grosses peluches.  

Merci d'être passé.


----------



## Calamitintin

Nicomon said:


> Hermann qui serait le troisième plus gros au monde est plutôt dodu aussi.
> 
> On dirait de grosses peluches.


Oh les jolies papattes !!!


----------

